
Microsoft Makes Major Changes to Windows 10 Updating - ingve
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/204359/microsoft-makes-major-changes-to-windows-10-updating
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> “We have heard clear feedback that the Windows update process itself can be
> disruptive, particularly that Windows users would like more control over
> when updates happen.”

That only took several years of complaining.

> “All customers will now have the ability to explicitly choose if they want
> to update their device when they check for updates or to pause updates for
> up to 35 days.”

...and they didn't actually listen. This is still user-hostile bullshit and
some people at Microsoft really need to be beaten with a rubber hose until
they get it through their heads that they don't own our devices.

Even as a vocal critic of Linux Desktop I feel that Microsoft is doing its
best to push me there. Hell, most of the computers I own have already been
transitioned to Lubuntu[0] because otherwise I'm faced with forced update
garbage every time I turn them on.

> Microsoft is also working to ensure the quality of this feature update,
> which is important given the disastrous two feature updates that Microsoft
> and its users experienced in 2018.

Maybe actually having QA or at least listening to the Insiders you've conned
into doing QA for you for free would have helped prevent these things, but I
doubt it because you seem so determined to copy the worst aspects of web and
OSS development culture. User hostility, change for the sake of it, users are
QA, ads (in a paid product!) etc.

[0]Lubuntu still prompts me to update it literally every time I turn it on
too, but at least I can just say no.

~~~
beatgammit
There are all sorts of reasonable options here:

\- prompt to install updates when shutting down/rebooting \- prompt when
locking the screen \- prompt when updates are available

The point is, _ask_ to install updates. Users will update if you remind them
when it's convenient for them, but you don't know when that might be, so have
some kind of non-intrusive prompt at any point where a user might be ready to
do an update. Maybe make it more annoying if there's a critical security patch
pending, but don't ever force it.

So yeah, Microsoft didn't listen, they just did the bare minimum to make it
look like they're doing something.

------
SmellyGeekBoy
Allowing non-technical users to arbitrarily postpone updates for such a long
time seems like a step backwards and a potential recipe for trouble. This
isn't the "major change" I was hoping for when I saw the article title. Why
not work towards making the updates themselves less disruptive?

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Yes, how dare those peasants actually have control over their tools.

~~~
Angostura
They won't have control over their tools. The owner of the botnet will,
though. That's the point.

------
ListeningPie
Long article to say users on Windows Home can delay updates up to 35 days.

------
finchisko
They're headlessly trying everything possible, how to let user schedule
"restart after update". But they really should work on file locking mechanism
instead. It dates back to MS-DOS 3.3 era. Make any process not to lock
accessed file by default. Then they can serve more updates more often, as
restarts would be very scarce (like on unix or linux).

------
noisem4ker
_" Microsoft is also going to offer a new dashboard so that the status of the
feature update can be more easily ascertained. […] The new dashboard should
make it much easier to discover what known issues and incompatibilities exist,
along with the remedial action that can be taken (e.g. upgrading a particular
piece of software) to unblock the update."_

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/microsoft-going-
to-e...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/microsoft-going-to-extreme-
lengths-to-ensure-may-update-avoids-mistakes-of-1809/)

------
Wowfunhappy
How about they let (all) users on certain, long-term-support designated
versions of Windows 10 postpone feature updates _permanently_? That would
actually be listening to customers. It's okay to force security updates
(within reason), but it's not okay to forcibly upend everything else as well.

If this seems like an unreasonable maintenance burden on Microsoft, remember
that the Long Term Support Branch/Channel already exists for enterprises.
Microsoft supplies security-only updates to Windows 10 1607 and 1809, and will
continue to do so for ten years after each versions's release.

There is no reason for Microsoft to not make this available more broadly,
they've just decided not to.

~~~
tracker1
Yep, everyone still running IE6 with security holes you can drive a bus
through... that'll be great for everyone concerned.

------
ListeningPie
This website disabled the rubber band scrolling on iPhone. Thank goodness
Apple applied rubber band scrolling to the iPhone interface, reading without
it is a frustration I never thought existed.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Momentum scrolling works fine on my 12.1.1 iPhone 6S.

